
An AI Epidemiologist Sent the First Warnings of the Wuhan Virus - pabo
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-epidemiologist-wuhan-public-health-warnings/
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, exactly one comment[0] (so far). User rightbyte[1] said:

> _I don 't see any proof of the prediction in the article._

\----------------

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22179289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22179289)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22170082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22170082)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22160027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22160027)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22156776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22156776)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22151736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22151736)

\----------------

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22157376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22157376)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=rightbyte](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=rightbyte)

